

Elon Musk – The Future of Design [video] - dshankar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNqs_S-zEBY&feature=youtu.be

======
james4k
Once someone figures out a natural content creation interface, that will be
truly groundbreaking. Who knows if it's even possible purely with hand
gestures. I forget where I read this, but one of the major factors in precise
control over anything is the use of tactile feedback from your fingers, which
you just don't get from hand gestures and a visual interface. Disney was even
experimenting with air puffs propelled at your fingers to do this. [1]

[1]
[http://www.disneyresearch.com/project/aireal](http://www.disneyresearch.com/project/aireal)

------
kineticfocus
The most appropriate UI I've seen to do quick 3d modeling has to be this
one... [http://vimeo.com/1669862](http://vimeo.com/1669862) (ILoveSketch).
It'd be nice to see Elon's setup with a parametric calculating/suggesting
version of that UI.

~~~
jared314
It looks like a 3d version of the original Sketchpad[1] and GRaIL[2].

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sketchpad](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sketchpad)
(
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=495nCzxM9PI](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=495nCzxM9PI)
)

[2]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQhVQ1UG6aM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQhVQ1UG6aM)

------
vladimirralev
I am surprised Elon was so excited about it, it's not that useful. So it is
more of a sloppy 3d viewer and navigator and shaky hands will always get in
the way. I thought they have a way to zoom into a hidden component and
sculpture additional details in-place with hands.

~~~
avbor
Agreed, when I heard the news before, I was under the assumption that actual
design was being done with this, and not viewing the product per say. Still,
looked like it was a pretty natural system to use. I'm sure it'll be useful,
just not as groundbreaking a change as we hoped.

